# Is it OK to urinate in the shower?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Toilet flushing accounts for almost 27 percent of indoor water use in a home. People could save a lot of water by peeing in the shower. 
A Brazilian environmental group, SOS Mata Atlantica released a TV ad called Xixi no Banho, which offers sage advice such as 'Pee in the bath' and 'Pee in the shower'. They believe that by preventing a single toilet flush each day, a household could save up to 4,380 litres of water every year.

​


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I pee int he shower, just aim for the drain!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just recently started doing that in the shower. :um So, I don't think it's wrong if it saves the water. :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you live alone, sure. Even if you live with people better than leaving huge clumps of hair in the drain every time you shampoo your hair.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont see what is so wrong with it..Isn't urine sterile? If you compare that to the dead bacteria skin cells that you are rising off into the shower...


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i do it almost every day.
i live alone.


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I dont see what is so wrong with it..Isn't urine sterile? If you compare that to the dead bacteria skin cells that you are rising off into the shower...


It should be, if it's inside your body, as it exits it comes in contact with bacteria, so it's no longer sterile.Also, urine is one of the ways of transmitting infectious diseases. If the concern is saving water,shouldn't it be more efficient to pee several times on the toilet and then flush? I see no point in peeing on the shower, the only reason would be laziness ...


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

*Ewwwwww*. I hate having the thought at hotels that people did this thinking it was okay and housekeeping will just clean it up. And let's not even think about them taking care of other bodily functions in there. :eek


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, as a man, if you aim directly at the drain and leave the water running for a good few seconds after .... I don't see the problem hygienically.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I always piss in the shower... no big deal. lol


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

If it's your own shower, sure. I share a bathroom with my siblings, and I know I wouldn't want to bathe in their pee. There are alternative ways to save water- shower less often, and for a shorter amount of time, and don't flush if you only just peed (although some consider that disgusting. I personally don't mind).


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with it. I do it if I have to pee really bad.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I sometimes do it as well. Not sure if it's just me, but sometimes when I get into a hot shower, I'll suddenly have to pee. What do you expect me to do, get out while I let the hot water running? I used to do that. Until one day I just went "Oh hell, why not..."


----------



## bidde (Apr 29, 2012)

No big deal. It'll wash away anyway.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope, That's for kids.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I sometimes do it as well. Not sure if it's just me, but sometimes when I get into a hot shower, I'll suddenly have to pee. What do you expect me to do, get out while I let the hot water running? I used to do that. Until one day I just went "Oh hell, why not..."


Haha, I notice that too. Whenever I get in the shower, I always feel like I have to pee. :um


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I notice that too. Whenever I get in the shower, I always feel like I have to pee. :um


Same.. For some reason it feels better in the shower too lol.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I never do it, but I suppose there's no good reason for me thinking it's a bit gross.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

komorikun said:


> If you live alone, sure. Even if you live with people better than leaving huge clumps of hair in the drain every time you shampoo your hair.


Agreed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I see the great debate continues.

This was the subject of a Seinfeld episode long ago. Jason Alexander's goofy character George Costanza argued vigorously in favor of peeing in the shower. I believe George cited that "it's all hooked up to the same sewer line."

So, tell me: Do you want to be a George?:no


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I suppose there's nothing wrong with it in a hygienic sense to be fair but I do find it slightly disgusting. That's just me though.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah sure. You're cleaning yourself anyway


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Same.. For some reason it feels better in the shower too lol.


Yea, it really does. I find it quite comforting. :blank


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Noooooooooo......who would want tinkle germs all over their tootsies??!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Noooooooooo......who would want tinkle germs all over their tootsies??!!


I try to do it first thing when I get in there. I guess that makes sense. The water washes it away anyways. Now, I feel kind of wrong doing that because my sister takes a shower in there. lol My mom and dad shower in the other bathroom, though.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I share a bathroom with my brother. If it's an either/or case for saving water, I would MUCH prefer that he pissed in the shower compared to not flushing after pissing, because it STINKS and I have to see it EVERY TIME I WALK INTO THE BATHROOM and it causes EXTREME RAGE. He probably does both, though.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I do it and I don't see what the problem would be since it gets rinsed out with the soap and water and the bathtub always gets scrubbed and washed down before someone else uses it anyways.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Freiheit said:


> I do it and I don't see what the problem would be since it gets rinsed out with the soap and water and the bathtub always gets scrubbed and washed down before someone else uses it anyways.


You scrub the bathtub every time you shower?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I've done it. Taking hot showers give me the urge.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've only done this a few times. I suppose it's up to you.

If it's yellow, let it mellow.
If it's brown, flush it down.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> Noooooooooo......who would want tinkle germs all over their tootsies??!!


Urine is sterile. Also keep in mind that men have more flexibility in terms of aim, going for the drain rather than their feet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scarpia said:


> Toilet flushing accounts for almost 27 percent of indoor water use in a home. People could save a lot of water by peeing in the shower.
> A Brazilian environmental group, SOS Mata Atlantica released a TV ad called Xixi no Banho, which offers sage advice such as 'Pee in the bath' and 'Pee in the shower'. They believe that by preventing a single toilet flush each day, a household could save up to 4,380 litres of water every year.
> 
> ​


Saving water isn't even an issue where I live. We get our water from Lake Michigan & after sewage treatment that's right where it returns to. Not an issue when you're using one of the largest bodies of fresh water in the world.

Those just a bit further inland are having problems due to drought, using wells that run dry. Seems well drilling companies are have a huge boom in business from folks who need to dig down an additional 100 feet to get at water. Seems they might wish to pee quickly in a very short shower to avoid the expense of further well drilling.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I see the great debate continues.
> 
> This was the subject of a Seinfeld episode long ago. Jason Alexander's goofy character George Costanza argued vigorously in favor of peeing in the shower. I believe George cited that "it's all hooked up to the same sewer line."
> 
> So, tell me: Do you want to be a George?:no


But George did it in the shower at the gym.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I go in the shower all the time when I'm having a shower.....I wouldn't pee in the shower just because I needed a pee.....is that what your asking ?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I do it all the time.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hell no uke I wouldn't bathe with toilet water, so why would I want to pee in the shower? That's just gross. I shower to feel fresh and clean, not relieve myself...thats what toilets are for. I find the results so far to be rather disturbing...I wonder how many of you also think its acceptable to go in swimming pools and water parks.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

made me think of jimmy neutron lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No, I don't pee in the shower. And I can't imagine myself doing it either..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh :doh


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

It would be interesting to see the results by gender... since guys can aim better it seems like they would be more in favor of it. Logically I don't see the problem, but I still don't like it. I'm in the habit of using the toilet right before I get in the shower always anyway.

I actually had a guy pee in the shower while I was showering with him. (Not my current boyfriend). He was trying to hide it but I could smell it. Gross.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ugh :doh


 What??!! I think this is the best thread I have ever started - even better than pancakes vs. waffles.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whitney said:


> It would be interesting to see the results by gender... since guys can aim better it seems like they would be more in favor of it. Logically I don't see the problem, but I still don't like it. I'm in the habit of using the toilet right before I get in the shower always anyway.
> 
> I actually had a guy pee in the shower while I was showering with him. (Not my current boyfriend). He was trying to hide it but I could smell it. Gross.


lol :teeth


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I voted yes. By shower you mean when it's raining right?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I've done it with my ex in the shower with me. :|

"Turn your back."
Why?
"Just don't look."
OMG, don't you dare!
"Don't look I said"
JOLLYGOOGLES! NO! OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'D
"LOLOLOLOL"
You're disgusting!


Yeah. So as I said. My ex.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Wowwwwww WHAT?! >>:lol @this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitney said:


> I actually had a guy pee in the shower while I was showering with him. (Not my current boyfriend). He was trying to hide it but I could smell it. Gross.


The reverse happened to me. I thought I could get away with it but he smelled it. It was in a Japanese bathroom, where the tub is separate from the shower. The tub is inside the shower room and you shower before taking a bath. So he was sitting on one of those little plastic stools and I was standing. Kind of like this:

http://keyserfamily.blogspot.com/2012/02/bathrooms.html


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I only do that when I take a shower.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitney said:


> It would be interesting to see the results by gender... since guys can aim better it seems like they would be more in favor of it.


I'm just a little surprised to see the number of females who think it's no big deal. But the number of females responding may not accurately represent the overall female viewpoint on this controversial subject. :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I've only done this a few times. I suppose it's up to you.
> 
> If it's yellow, let it mellow.
> If it's brown, flush it down.


What do you do if it's red?

I had this problem one time when I stayed at my mom's friend's house and was told to not flush after peeing. I was on the rag at the time....


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

komorikun said:


> What do you do if it's red?
> 
> I had this problem one time when I stayed at my mom's friend's house and was told to not flush after peeing. I was on the rag at the time....


Yeah I think you should flush for red haha. No one wants to see that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The reverse happened to me. I thought I could get away with it but he smelled it. It was in a Japanese bathroom, where the tub is separate from the shower. The tub is inside the shower room and you shower before taking a bath. So he was sitting on one of those little plastic stools and I was standing. Kind of like this:
> 
> http://keyserfamily.blogspot.com/2012/02/bathrooms.html


Oh goodness. :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

:haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was amazed at how careful my past female roommates were. They never left a used tampon exposed in the trash can. They'd always roll it up in a huge wad of toilet paper before putting it in the trash. I'm not always so careful.....


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its ok I guess, something I never do though, if your in the shower then your already close to the toilet anyways so why?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Whitney said:


> ... since guys can aim better it seems like they would be more in favor of it.


We can, but it is more magical when we don't have to aim. (touch)



kenny87 said:


> Its ok I guess, something I never do though, if your in the shower then your already close to the toilet anyways so why?


Not always. In some countries it is a standard, that the toilet and the shower is in separate rooms.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Been pissin' in the shower since as long as i can remember, its a habit now. Its the first thing i do when i get in the shower, even if i don't have to pee that bad


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

komorikun said:


> I was amazed at how careful my past female roommates were. They never left a used tampon exposed in the trash can. They'd always roll it up in a huge wad of toilet paper before putting it in the trash. I'm not always so careful.....


ew no one wants to see a used tampon haha. That's why tampons are designed to be flushed. Depends on the toilet though, sometimes they will stop them up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitney said:


> ew no one wants to see a used tampon haha. That's why tampons are designed to be flushed. Depends on the toilet though, sometimes they will stop them up.


I don't flush them cause my dad told me stories about how they clog up pipes. He used to be a plumber (before becoming a teacher) and said that sometimes he'd find 100s of used tampons in a pipe.  He'd have to remove them all.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No, no, no. Please do not flush tampons. :b (Don't give anyone at my work any ideas :<)

As for peeing in the shower. Yes I do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely provided there's still hot water left.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't flush them cause my dad told me stories about how they clog up pipes. He used to be a plumber (before becoming a teacher) and said that sometimes he'd find 100s of used tampons in a pipe. He'd have to remove them all.


Gross.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, I do it. Just watch out for the shower curtain! xD


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

komorikun said:


> I don't flush them cause my dad told me stories about how they clog up pipes. He used to be a plumber (before becoming a teacher) and said that sometimes he'd find 100s of used tampons in a pipe. He'd have to remove them all.


Yeah, guess it is a bad habit. My dad has a story like that too. I think something like a septic tank that overflowed or something like that? I don't remember. Basically, he wound up in them or something. Saw "tails," and thought there were rats at first. Because of where this was he knew they had to be the neighbors because my mom was pregnant or something. My dad loves to tell nasty stories. I just typed the word "something" too many times.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lol I don't really want to but I do it all the time I can't help it the feeling of warm water running down my leg makes me do it lol can't be bothered to get out it washes away anyways and I clean my tub often


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

50piecesteve pisses in the shower you guys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I'd just be happy knowing that the person is showering regularly.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I do it and it is kinda nasty. I'm going to try to stop peeing in the shower


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's gross, I'd never do it at least, even if it does save water and stuff ><


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Peeing in the shower like a boss 

Anno 1995~


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like golden showers. I should find me a woman who likes to give men golden showers and she can come to my house and shower with me to save water.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I was amazed at how careful my past female roommates were. They never left a used tampon exposed in the trash can. They'd always roll it up in a huge wad of toilet paper before putting it in the trash. I'm not always so careful.....


 That's hot.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm so proud of myself. I haven't peed in the shower for 2 days..


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to love peeing in the shower. I stopped out of respect for my boyfriend, who thinks it's totally gross. It's been three years now, I misses it.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Why did I laugh so much at this. Must be tired.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i do it all the time. i don't understand why some people think it's disgusting when you're going to wash yourself anyway.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I like to save a piss for the shower, not point in wasting water on an unneccasry flush of the toilet :b


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I don't flush them cause my dad told me stories about how they clog up pipes. He used to be a plumber (before becoming a teacher) and said that sometimes he'd find 100s of used tampons in a pipe. He'd have to remove them all.


 EWWWWW!! What a job - no wonder plummers charge so much. I would bill by the tampon. lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> What do you do if it's red?
> 
> I had this problem one time when I stayed at my mom's friend's house and was told to not flush after peeing. I was on the rag at the time....


Definetly flush it down. If they ask, just say you had the runs or something. :um


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

If you're showering alone lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're the only one who uses it and you don't mind potentially standing in your own piss then go nuts.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lol^ It's amazing the things we'll admit to doing if most other ppl are doing it too!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> lol^ It's amazing the things we'll admit to doing if most other ppl are doing it too!


hahah, seriously

I personally don't, I mean I have before when I was smaller I had to go really bad! so I guess that's just an exception lol make sure you wash it down well! :b


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*I'm a woman*

And I pee in the shower. I don't see anything wrong with it. It's only when I'm taking a shower. So what's the harm in it?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

87Daniel said:


> It should be, if it's inside your body, as it exits it comes in contact with bacteria, so it's no longer sterile.Also, urine is one of the ways of transmitting infectious diseases. If the concern is saving water,shouldn't it be more efficient to pee several times on the toilet and then flush? I see no point in peeing on the shower, the only reason would be laziness ...


Well that is because if you go number 2, either your piss or someone elses piss will likely splash all over you. It also smells because it just sits there and isnt removed. Even a simple quick rinse of the shower is way less water than a toilet flush.

An alternative is to use a toilet with a low flow amount of water that uses a better mechanism than traditional toilets, making it even more powerful per flush than older toilets that use many times more water per flush. I prefer this option at the moment as I am not this desperate for the shower method. However if your country is suffering from clean drinking water shortages, then I would do my part to conserve.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

komorikun said:


> I don't flush them cause my dad told me stories about how they clog up pipes. He used to be a plumber (before becoming a teacher) and said that sometimes he'd find 100s of used tampons in a pipe. He'd have to remove them all.


Almost as bad as flushing condoms down the drain and having them get stuck at your parents home lol!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't stop peeing in the shower  :stu


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

It always seemed pretty natural to me.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe it's the culture in my country, but i think it's natural, as long as you makes sure all of it gone to the drain. 
The people here also detest the idea of using only toilet paper to clean yourself after urinating or defecating. Gotta clean thoroughly. toilet paper, water, soap.

I find the idea of using an unflushed toilet for several times to save water like someone mention here freaks me out more than peeing in the shower. 
It's very, very gross. (ugh the smell and the sight) Unthinkable/unfathomable. Like in the movies when you see someone urinating at the kitchen sink for prank/drunk (aaaaaarrgghh, it's for washing dishes..!:mum)

LOL


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I just try to piss in the toilet before I take a shower. If I can get that out, I don't have to do it.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I just try to piss in the toilet before I take a shower. If I can get that out, I don't have to do it.


That's an obvious option. Looks like most here enjoy peeing on themselves. I guess that's not surprising with all the self loathing.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

F1X3R said:


> That's an obvious option. Looks like most here enjoy peeing on themselves. I guess that's not surprising with all the self loathing.


:lol


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

It's so sexy , my GF told me her ex was from south America , chile and he peed in the shower while living in a dictatorship , she told me it was so sexy to her always


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I never did it. But I don't see the problem with it. If I ever need to pee while showering I'll try it. Never need to though.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I think we all have once or twice


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

F1X3R said:


> That's an obvious option. Looks like most here enjoy peeing on themselves. I guess that's not surprising with all the self loathing.


Wtf. It's not like they lie down in the shower and do this.










And even if people did do that, it's going down the drain anyway. People who got crap on them from an animal or baby or whatever and wash it off them in the shower, why is piss going down a drain so bad?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It can spray onto the shower curtain a bit and after a while the curtain may smell. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It can spray onto the shower curtain a bit and after a while the curtain may smell. Don't ask me how I know this.


:wtf Just how are you standing?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

backsplash


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Its encouraged in some parts of the world.





If it works for Brazil, it works for me :yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

F1X3R said:


> Looks like most here enjoy peeing on themselves. I guess that's not surprising with all the self loathing.





komorikun said:


> It can spray onto the shower curtain a bit and after a while the curtain may smell. Don't ask me how I know this.


:teeth


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I sometimes get the urge to pee in the shower. I always forget to try beforehand


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Urine is sterile, so who cares if some gets on your foot, you are in the shower, wash it off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is urine really sterile?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is urine really sterile?


Yes, it contains ammonia.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Is urine really sterile?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Is urine really sterile?


Urine also can smooth and moisturize the skin. Your face cream or wrinkle remover most likely has urea or a derivative in it.
http://www.drugs.com/cdi/urea-cream.html


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Unless you have a UTI.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Urine also can smooth and moisturize the skin. Your face cream or wrinkle remover most likely has urea or a derivative in it.
> http://www.drugs.com/cdi/urea-cream.html


I once read a post on a makeup/skin care board where someone was talking about how they asked a coworker what she does to keep her skin looking so amazing. She admitted that every night she pees on a washcloth and then rubs her face with it.

I don't care how well it works, there is no way in hell I will ever slather pee on my face. I have a very strict no urine in the vicinity of my face-region policy.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hell yeah, I poo in thé shower too!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes - 75.7%

Wut. ಠ_ಠ 

I'm never going to take a shower at any of your houses. Never ever.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Yes - 75.7%
> 
> Wut. ಠ_ಠ
> 
> I'm never going to take a shower at any of your houses. Never ever.


*urinates in the shower* ;D


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't say I pee in the shower but may have once or twice definitely no more than that 
Also about the tampons they also block the pumps in the **** pits so not only do poor plumbers have to deal with them us sparkles do as we'll so please don't flush them .
Also if you do manual labour peeing on your hands ( and not washing it off) will prevent blisters mind you I have never tried it and may just be an old trick to get apprentices to pee on them selves


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> If you're showering alone lol


Why only when your alone? My girlfriend and I like to pee on each other in the shower.

Watersports are fun!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I do it.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Is fine and totally normal. Urinate with comfort


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I kind of find that a bit gross, but to each their own.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i pee all over my flatmate's stuff that he leaves on the shower floor. serves him right for not putting it somewhere out of the way. buy a shower caddy you stupid flatmate. i bought one for my stuff.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> *urinates in the shower* ;D


No! Bad! v__v

*makes you clean it up with bleach*


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> No! Bad! v__v
> 
> *makes you clean it up with bleach*


*dies from bleach poisoning*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Segafage said:


> No, just,... no. When I lived with family that had younger kids living in the house, everytime I went to take a shower I would bleach it out to make sure I wasn't stepping in piss...


 :lol I would go for the name brand - Clorox.



Noca said:


> Urine is sterile, so who cares if some gets on your foot, you are in the shower, wash it off.


 It still makes the shower nastified because the smell would be there AND if it was there long enough, it could fester organisms.



komorikun said:


> Is urine really sterile?


Yes, it goes through the body and the kidney filtration. Unless there is bacteria in there to cause a UTI, that normally has to happen from the outside of the body in through the urethra.



arnie said:


> Yes, it contains ammonia.


Great,......window cleaner and I have to buy it at the store :lol.



diamondheart89 said:


> ^ Unless you have a UTI.


NASTY uke. Who wants a discharge with a discharge lurking in the tub.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> *dies from bleach poisoning*


:boogie


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Sure, why not? Despite being female, I actually have good aim and I always do it at the beginning so that all the urine flushes down the drain by the time I'm done.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I do it in the street a bit when I'm drunk but thankfully the cops have never seen me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Steve-300 said:


> I do it in the street a bit when I'm drunk but thankfully the cops have never seen me.


 Maybe they have and they are making vids to show at christmas parties.


----------

